# Repashy Calcium Plus question



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I've recently started using a fresh tub of calcium plus, as my old one expired. Since then, I've noticed that it's not having the 'sticky' effect on my hydei in the feeding cup, like it always had in the past. 

My flies are absolutely covered in the supplement, but they all climb out of the cup as if they haven't been dusted, whereas before, they would be stuck at the bottom, unable to climb.

It's not a problem, but it makes me wonder if there's something defective with the supplement. I keep it in the refrigerator for freshness etc.

Anyone else noticed this? Does it mean there's something wrong with my repashy? Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

When is the last time you cleaned your feeding cup? Microscopic bits of powder stick to the sides over time. They absorb moisture, which sticks the bits fast to the sides of the cup. To a fly, that's like one of those indoor climbing walls, with all the multicolored "rocks" to easily climb up on. After a while, it doesn't matter how dusty your cup is, when the flies have such easy, secure handholds.
Let me know is washing your cup takes care of the problem.
I would be shocked to find out if Repashy was slipping on their quality control.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Any chance it could be a sorting issue? Try shaking it up good to get the particle sizes mixed. Most likely it's what Doug said, though.

Mark


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

while on the subject does the 6 month use period start once opened of is there use by date on the container im finishing up my container of dendrocare before i switch to rapashy


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

There is a use by date on the Repashy Calcium, However, I believe (I'm sure someone will correct if I'm wrong) the product starts to degrade once it is opened and should still be replaced after six months. Refrigeration can extend the life of the product up to one year.


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks for your advice guys, I'll do a feeding today and let you know if cleaning the cup has helped!


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

You were absolutely right; I cleaned the supplement residue from the inside of the cup and now the flies are unable to climb.

I had always left the residue there as I was unaware it would create a 'foothold' for the flies. Well, you learn every day on here! 

Thanks people


----------

